# Question about supplementing



## Doug's Girl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello all. Newbie here and have a question. I have read some of the posts on here about nutrition and "unneccessary" supplementation, so go easy on me:

When we originally took our dog in as a stray he was suffering from a lot of skin problems. I did a lot of research on the internet and made a fairly educated guess that he was suffering from Demadex.

We now purchase our food from the feed store and started him on a lamb/rice formula. I don't think it is of the highest quality, because the brand name is not mentioned on here, but it is the highest quality that the feed store carries. It is "Loyall" by Nutrena.

After 2 months the scratching amd licking has stopped, hair has grown back, and he has gained a good amount of weight. Thus, I believe we solved the skin problem.

Hubby went to the feed store last weekend to buy more food, and a lady there told him that she "raises" pits and sprinkles "Unimilk" on their food. She swears that it will make them more muscular and healthy.

Unimilk is actually a powdered milk replacement for puppies and livestock.

Has anyone else ever heard of this before?


----------

